# new owner and questions



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello! We are getting a new guy from someone tomorrow and right now i have a critter nation cage i will be using the top part only(i have a double critter nation rats live on the bottom of it) For the critter nation can hedgehogs use the level part inside? Or just use the floor space only? Also right now he is eating Wiskas but i want to plan on changing the food unless that is a good type to feed hedgehogs? Also do they use a water bottle or a water bowl(i guess i should ask the owner that)? The photo is what he looks like.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

It would be best for him not to use the second level in the CN. Hedgehogs aren't good at heights & edges, so any levels and ramps for them need to be completely enclosed. They're not quite as graceful as rats. :lol:

Whiskas is pretty crappy, so I would definitely look into changing his food. He can stay on the Whiskas for a couple weeks while he settles in and gets used to your house. Here's a couple of stickies about food & what to look for - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

Definitely ask the owner what he's already used to for water. But honestly, even if they have him on a water bottle, I'd offer a bowl. Bottles have a few draw-backs for hedgehogs, including an unnatural angle unless you have it down low, the possibility of catching their tongue in it, chewing on the spout & breaking teeth, etc. Bowls are much safer, and they're also easier to rinse out & change the water for every day as it should be done.

Another thing I'd like to pass along is this care book - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html It's free to download and has a ton of great information that's nice & organized. Definitely worth a read (or two)! The forums have a ton of information as well, so if you want more information on anything from the book, feel free to search through some of the forum sections, or start a new thread to ask if you can't find what you want.

Hope you have fun with your new little guy! He's very cute.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you so much. Yes i have been reading up on them a lot. Right now the room he will be in will be 23C but i do use a fan in that room if i keep the fan off his area would that be ok? I only use the fan at night and can put the temp up 1 or more in case.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome to the exciting journey of hedgie ownership!

You should invest in some sort heat system-- most of us have CHEs (ceramic heat emitters, they emit heat but absolutely no light), attached to a thermostat to monitor the temperature. Then of course you would need a dome for the bulb (the bigger the better to evenly disburse the heat-- and so it can handle the CHE wattage). Lastly, a digital thermometer will be handy. You can get a cheap one online, I got mine at Walmart for $10









The start up is a little costly, but there is nothing like ensuring that your pet will be safe, happy and comfortable.









Edit: I keep my room at 73 F (about 23 C) and I use a fan too. I keep my fan just only facing me (nowhere near her) and she has her CHE. With this set up, she's fine! So hopefully your hog will be okay too. Some of them are a little more temperature sensitive than others.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh also i have a large silent spinner wheel are those ok for now?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, it'd be best if you could return it and exchange for a giant Comfort Wheel. Silent Spinners have small slits that are meant to let urine drain out, but they can very easily catch hedgie nails and toes and cause major injury. If you absolutely can't return it or get a Comfort Wheel for now, see if you can get a hot glue gun. At least one person has had success with using one of those to seal the slits, by laying down a line of glue, then using their finger to smooth it & fill the crack completely before it cools off completely. I still wouldn't use it long-term even with that modification (there's been reports of the two halves falling apart, of the wheel coming off the base, and it's definitely not silent), but it would be safe enough until you could get something better.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok i will glue for now(it's a old wheel i have had) I will get the other wheel when i get the chance(in a week or so) Thank you.

Here is the cage so far(i do need another bowl for water that i will get tomorrow) I put extra fleece in the huts also. I i think i just need some kind of toys. And do they use a litter box?(i use wood stove pellets hardwood only not soft wood for my rats would that work also its kind of the same thing as yesterdays news)

Oh and i will be getting other huts bigger ones also) those are just for now. Those are big but not fully covered as where the igloos are.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the pellets should work...they sound similar to the pine pellets that some people use for bedding & litter. Just make sure they don't have any huge fragrance, which I'm guessing they don't if you use them for your rats as well.

Hedgies can be litter-trained to an extent, but most people just put the litter box under or in front of the wheel because almost all hedgies will potty on their wheel anyway. Having a litter box under can catch the "run off".

For toys, hedgies don't usually play with much, but they do like tunnels (4" PVC tunnels can be popular), toilet paper rolls (cut length-wise to prevent them getting stuck), small stuffed animals (check for small parts that could be chewed or pulled off), small toy trucks/cars (same thing, check the wheels), etc. Dig boxes are popular too.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Perfect Thank you. I hope he will enjoy the digs  I will have to look what my son ha in stuffed toys and see  

So i guess they are not much of chewers as rats are? That will be nice, my rats destroy my critter nation pans many times lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I bet! And nope, most hedgies are not chewers at all. Some like to chew fabric or play tug-o-war with tissues or fabric (and some are so mouthy that they're frequent biters "just because"). But that seems to be a pretty small group of hedgies. I would say they should be an easier keeper than rats, but...wait until you see the poop. :lol:


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh i get my share of "nuggets" lol rats love to throw them out the cage. I am pretty much use to poop hehe


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Kelsey got you pretty much covered. Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is "Mr.Jumpie" as i call him right now. He is very scared and hisses but in time i am sure he will be ok.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love his color.  I'm sure you'll win him over soon.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Also i forgot to ask i use my ipad for a "white noise" sound at night will that bother him? It's not near him but will be in the same room(it's the only room i can keep him in) Right now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He should get used to it if it's a regular thing, but just keep an eye on food eaten & other signs of activity to make sure he's doing what he needs to.


----------



## lilangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks. I do hope he does  I can not sleep without it also lol he loves the wheel,he had a smallish cage with hut food and water that is it. But i took out the wheel so i can add glue to the 4 slots i think it is so no feet get caught until i can go out and grab a better wheel for him(in two weeks) But that is the item he went to right away when he was alone . tomorrow he will get that back. 

Also for when i need to cut his nails i am not seeing him letting me do this? I have been reading baths when i scoop him from the water his feet will be showing?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you notice it is having an effect on him, but you need it to sleep, check out the website ThinkGeek. They have headphones that are like a headband with the microphone parts in it. They're called sleep-phones or something like that, and they're really nice! I have a pair & a friend got a pair as well. Maybe you could plug them into your iPad so you hear it and he doesn't. 

Nail trims are always a challenge. Start working with him now - every time you get him out, try to touch and play with his feet and legs. Rub his feet, pull them away from his body, hold onto his feet for increasing amounts of time, etc. Try to get him used to it as much as you can so nail trims won't be as big of a deal. Until then, just do your best. In the bath is a good time to do it, so give that a try. You can also wait until he's sleeping on you or do it right as soon as you take him out of his cage if he's a bit groggy. Just do one or two nails at a time, don't try to do all of his feet at once. If you can get a whole foot done, celebrate. Otherwise, just do what you can & try to keep it positive. If his nails are really bad or get really bad, you can go to the vet so they can give him a touch of anesthesia to make him less able to ball up & make it difficult and cut them for you.


----------

